# ABTs From First Japs From Our Garden



## beer-b-q (Aug 17, 2009)

Well we finally got enough jalapenos from the garden to make some ABTs from them. Everything seems to be so slow this year in ripening for some reason... 

Up until now all we have been getting has been cherry tomatoes and yesterday we had about 2 dozen jalapenos and about a dozen tomatoes ripe enough to pick.

So yesterday we decided to do some ABTs for me and here are the before and after pics, (wife did them and didn't take any cooking).


Before Smoking...


After Smoking...

For the filling we used Cream Cheese, Sausage, Cheyenne Pepper, Black Pepper, and some chili powder...

Wrapped with bacon and coated with coarse black pepper...

They were a delicious midnight snack... The wife doesn't even like black pepper so I had them all to myself.  Ate them while watching the old Elvis movies until 4:00am...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I did discover that the 36 hole ABT rack is not designed for large Jalapenos... Had to place one every other hole...


----------



## alx (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice.Nothing like your own produce IMHO.I grow mainly very large japs for chipotles , but desertlites yesterday mentioned pie pans upside down with holes cut to fit japs...

Thanks for pics....


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the idea so much I made them myself this past weekend but I cann't grow vegis here alittle bit of herbs is pushing.


----------



## trashcan (Aug 17, 2009)

LOVE'EM!!!

I can't even think about smoking without wrapping some kind of pepper in baccon.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 17, 2009)

ABTs look great, especially knowing they came from your own garden.
I can almost taste them.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 18, 2009)

They were delicious every single one of them...


----------



## ronp (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice job, points.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats Paul, you smoked a tasty treat and you were lucky enough to enjoy them all. Some guys have all the luck... some of us are luck to get only a few before they're all gone.


----------



## rivet (Aug 18, 2009)

congratulations they looked very tasty! Really got a kick out of you staying up till 0400 watching old movies and eating ABT's....sounds like me


----------



## morkdach (Aug 18, 2009)

mine to are coming on late this year as well, we had such a mild wet summer.
i've had about 2 pickings so far.
yours look great thanks for the qview and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to ya for it


----------

